# ce genre de travail(-)ci / ce genre de chose(-)là - trait d'union



## Fidèle

Bonjour,

Mon collègue et moi sommes en discussion au sujet de l'emploi du trait d'union ici :

ce genre de travail ci _ou  _ce genre de travail-ci
ce genre de personne ci _ou_  ce genre de personne-ci
ce genre de pensée là _ou  _ce genre de pensée-là

La règle que je connais stipule qu'on lie la particule _là_ par un trait d’union au nom précédent, si ce nom est précédé immédiatement d’un adjectif démonstratif.

Dans les exemples que j'ai donnés, doit-on lier la particule au nom par un trait d'union ou pas?  Je dis que non, puisque, en fait, le sens est "un travail de ce genre-ci"? Mon collègue, au contraire, dit qu'on doit lier par un trait d'union.

Qui a raison?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Boileau419

OUI il faut un trait d'union mille sabords


----------



## tilt

Je ne rattacherais pas _ci_ à _genre _mais bien au substantif qui le suit (_travail_, _personne_,...).
Pour moi, le sens de la locution n'est pas _un travail de genre-ci_, mais_ un travail du genre de ce travail-ci_.


----------



## Fidèle

Doit-on lier la particule _là_ par un trait d'union au mot précédent ou non?


----------



## quinoa

Non, pas de trait d'union lorsque le nom est composé d'un complément du nom :
ce point de vue là.


----------



## Fidèle

Oui, je suis d'accord pour "ce point de vue là", mais ma question porte sur "ce genre de chose là" ou "ce genre de personne là".  Je ne trouve pas de référence.


----------



## quinoa

Il faut que le nom soit précédé immédiatement du démonstratif :
cet enfant-là  mais ce charmant enfant là.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'après Grevisse :


> Selon Littré (s. v. _là_, 8°), on ne met  pas de trait d’union quand un complément s’intercale entre l’adverbe et le  nom auquel se rapporte le déterminant démonstratif.  _Ce marchand de vin là. Ces preuves de bonté là._
> Cette règle est logique,  puisque _là_  n’est pas uni étroitement avec le dernier mot. Elle n’est pas toujours respectée  cependant : _Ce quart  d’heure-là_ (Verne, _ Drame en Livonie_, III). — _Ce genre de  réalité-là_ (Thérive, dans le  _Temps_, 17 févr.  1938). — De même : _À ce suffrage universel-là_  (Hugo, _Nap.-le-Petit_, VI, 9).


----------



## Fidèle

Dans le TLF, voici les deux seuls exemples que j'ai trouvés (en rapport avec la question que je me pose). Et dans les deux cas, on a lié la particule _là_ par un trait d'union au mot précédent :

- ce genre de femmes-là
- ce type de vie-là

Doit-on conclure que dans le cas de "ce genre de, cette sorte de, ce type de _xxx_ là", on doit lier par le trait d'union? Je cherche une référence ou une règle claire à ce sujet.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Ce genre_, _ce type_, etc. ne changent la règle en rien. Pour s'en convaincre, il suffit de remarquer que le complément peut être omis également dans ces cas :

_ce genre de chose
ce genre-là
ce genre de chose là_ (_là_ se rattache à _genre_ et non à _chose_)


----------



## Fidèle

En constatant que personne ne semble appliquer la règle dans ce genre d'exemples là , il est normal de se poser la question. Et si, au lieu de la particule _là, _on a la particule _ci_. Dans ce cas, doit-on lier par le trait d'union?

Est-ce qu'on peut comprendre "des exemples du genre de ces exemples-là", ce qui expliquerait l'emploi du trait d'union?


----------



## CapnPrep

quinoa said:


> Il faut que le nom soit précédé immédiatement du démonstratif :
> cet enfant-là  mais ce charmant enfant là.


Oui, c'est la règle donnée par la BDL, par exemple, et qui a le mérite d'être très simple à appliquer.

Grevisse ne semble pas y souscrire, pourtant, puisqu'il cite (sans commentaires) un exemple de Flaubert, _Cette maudite somme-là_. En fait, pour beaucoup il semblerait que le statut du mot auquel _-là_ s'attache soit décisif : s'il s'agit du nom principal ou « noyau » du syntagme, on met le trait d'union. D'où une hésitation possible pour les syntagmes du type _ce type de_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Me faisant l'avocat du diable, il y a pourtant un cas où le trait d'union pourrait lever une ambiguïté :

_Je ne mangerai pas cette belle pomme-là_ (sous-entendu : je mangerai plutôt cette pomme-ci)
_Je ne mangerai pas cette belle pomme là_ (sous-entendu : je la mangerai ailleurs)


----------



## Fidèle

Franchement, je ne sais plus.  Dans l'autre fil, la question portait sur la particule _ci_, et tous avaient opté pour le trait d'union.  Est-ce à dire que le trait d'union est obligatoire avec la particule _ci_, mais n'est pas de mise avec la particule _là_?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pour ce qui est du trait d'union, c'est *exactement* la même chose pour _ci_ et pour _là_…


----------



## Fidèle

Bien.  Alors...  on met le trait d'union ou pas?

Et, de grâce, Capello, ne mêlons pas le diable à cette histoire, on ne s'en sortira jamais.


----------



## Maître Capello

Fidèle said:


> Bien.  Alors...  on met le trait d'union ou pas?


Si le substantif auquel se rapporte l'adverbe _ci_ ou _là_ est immédiatement suivi par celui-ci et immédiatement précédé du démonstratif _ce_, il faut toujours le trait d'union ; si le substantif n'est pas immédiatement suivi de l'adverbe, il n'y a jamais de trait d'union ; dans les autres cas, les avis divergent entre Grevisse et Littré d'un côté, et la BDL de l'autre…

_Cette pomme-ci, cette pomme-là
Ce genre de pomme ci, ce  genre de pomme là
__ Cette belle pomme(-)ci, cette belle pomme(-)là_


----------



## Fidèle

Bien exprimé.  Merci, Capello


----------

